# what your golden has brought to your life



## shay (Nov 27, 2007)

Just for anyone who has lost their Golden Lately.

Think of what your Golden has done for you over the course of its life.
From the time you started house training your puppy to it's final days.
While you thought you were great getting it to sit /stay etc , it was actually teaching you far more about life.
All the time it was teaching you about trust , companionship, loyalty and love,patience and perseverance.
Maybe you didn't realize it was teaching you all along, but it was.
It was teaching you how to life in the moment, it was teaching you how to have fun. It thought you how to respect others.
It has probably acted as peacemaker within your home when there were rows. 
It's helped you meet 100's as people who have come up to greet your Golden.
It was socializing you. 
I've been thought by a golden for two years now and have learned so much. 
My heart goes out to anyone who has had to say goodbye to theirs .
I'm sure there's plenty more things you can think of that your golden has thought you, and even though you've lost one you'd never change the fact that you've been thought by one.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

shay said:


> Just for anyone who has lost their Golden Lately.
> 
> Think of what your Golden has done for you over the course of its life.
> From the time you started house training your puppy to it's final days.
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this, you are so right, our Rusty brought so much to our lives and we are forever changed by the unconditional love and devotion he showed us. We were so blessed to have him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My bridge Goldens brought me so much! I can't really put it into words.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Joy and pride during her whole life and pain when she past away!.


----------



## Mirenda (Oct 25, 2009)

You are so right. We said goodbye to Saige in May this year and brought all of those things to my daughter and I. Then when I remarried a wonderful guy 6 years ago who had not had the opportunity to share his world with ANY dog, she taught him all those things. Now, we have Bella (5 mos) and Saige is still there daily reminding us of all those things you listed. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting this. All of the dogs we've had brought so much to our lives-more than we could ever have given them.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Even though she was only here a short time, my Heidi brought so much to my life, I can't even put it into words. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maxine gave to me more than I could EVER POSSIBLY DREAM of paying back to her. I never for one moment did not know what she was doing for me. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This was a nice post. Sammy was my first Golden, and pretty much changed my life. I miss him so much.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My bridge kids all of them have brought so much joy to my life as well as the sadness and i still think of them everyday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The knowledge that to share lifes joy with others should be priority number one.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

as others have said, it is hard to put into *words* what they bring to our lives, My dear sweet Fallon taught me about unconditional love, and heartbreaking loss. My dear Adi has shown me, undying loyalty, strength, devotion, a bond like no other I have ever experienced. I am so much richer because of them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Excellent thread! My Bridge girls and current boys have enriched my life beyond words.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Unconditional love, gentleness, seeing the good (oblivious to the other), loyalty, living in the moment. Pretty much all the best in life is reenforced every day I am lucky enough to have these kiddos with me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are truly Angels on Earth and it is so very precious, it is beyond words.
Selka literally saved my life.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I can describe in one word what my goldens have brought to my life....

Purpose

I realized it in the days after saying goodbye to my heart and soul dog...Kody.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So many things come to mind - my kids have taught me about unconditional love, loyalty, pride, how to laugh even in the darkest moments of my world, strength and unfortunately how to let go when it is time to set them free.

They have also introduced me to so many new animal-loving friends!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I gratefully have not lost a Golden yet, but oh my gosh, have they taught me things. Everything you mentioned above.

As I live with them and love them to pieces each day, I remember the joy they are bringing me. I sometimes even tell myself to take this moment and take a picture in my mind so that I can remember when I no longer have them. I have learned to appreciate and be grateful for every moment I have with them through this forum, through those who have lost their pets here.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Iris gave me a lot of things, things that I took for granted most of the time...
She taught me how to be a good friend, she was always there during my ups and downs.
She taught me about trust, to have faith in things. 
She taught me about loyalty, unconditional love, and patience.
She gave us countless of laughters and precious memories that will never be forgotten.
I still remember the last night she was at our house, it was the day before she had her surgery. She was sick and laying beside my bed, she looked at me, and gave me handshake over and over again. I didn't realize at the time, but it was probably her saying goodbye.
I miss her so much, she was one special dog


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. I don't know what I would have done without Tyler and Casey when my parents died fourteen months apart. Unfortunaletly, Casey passed away suddenly a year ago and we had to put Tyler to sleep this past June, as some of you know.
Our Goldens brought us unconditional love and made a bad day seem not to be that bad after all.
I beieve Casey passed through Shelby as Shelby was right by Casey when he passed. I'm seeing so many characteristics of Casey in Shelby recently. I didn't mean to go on about this, but I haven't been to the forum in awhile as it is so hard for me since we put Tyler down. You were all so supportive and I appreciate it so much.
I still cry everyday for my furbabies.
Thank God we have our Shelby, a choc. lab. I still can't get used to having only one dog.
I know we will have another Golden, but Gary says it is still too soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't imagine my life without my dogs...I can have the worst day at work and when I get home and see those faces, my heart melts!!! My first golden is now 9 and his buddy went to the Bridge in March...I see his smiling face every day from all of his pictures surrounding me....I still miss him so much!! We have 2 puppies as well...they have helped ease the pain of losing Phoenix and they are the love of my life (don't tell hubby that though)...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My dogs have taught me gratitude, both for them directly and by showing me how to appreciate all the little beautiful things like I'm seeing them for the first time.


----------

